# Alchemy



## KenCo (Dec 2, 2007)

[FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sorry guys, not been around much.....hope to improve on this in the new year.
Shot early evening on Halloween, something about this place keeps me going back and fortunately the sky put on a show for me this time. I can't help but think of scenes from the sorcerers apprentice when looking at this hence the title.[/FONT]








TFL.
Ken.


----------



## Twig (Dec 2, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, the simplicity of it is its greatest strength in my opinion. The colors are comforting, the contrast is nice, and everything is soft and welcoming. It is an absolutely gorgeous shot, I love it. Love it.


----------



## danir (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 2, 2007)

Stunning photo. Beautiful sky!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 2, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 3, 2007)

why did you label this picture alchemy?

btw, great shot!


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 3, 2007)

KenCo said:


> [FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I can't help but think of scenes from the sorcerers apprentice when looking at this hence the title.[/FONT]


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 3, 2007)

i swear i read the blurb. 

ive lost it today.


----------



## The Empress (Dec 3, 2007)

That is an amazing shot!!! I could hang that up in my house!


----------



## KenCo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, pleased you like it.....Should also mention it's a 2 shot blend.



spiffybeth said:


> i swear i read the blurb.
> 
> ive lost it today.


lol!

Thanks again.
Ken.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice image.

Eric


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 4, 2007)

Amazing photograph! :thumbup: The sky is breathtaking.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 4, 2007)

Awsome..well done:thumbup:


----------



## plastii (Dec 4, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alpha (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 4, 2007)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Dec 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## ShaCow (Dec 5, 2007)

very NICE!


----------



## Roger (Dec 5, 2007)

beautiful shot.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow..that is a great shot.   I sure have missed your images.   Great to see you Ken.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 6, 2007)

Amazing photo.:thumbup:


----------



## KenCo (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks again guys, appreciate the comments.
Many thanks.
Ken.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

nice sky!


----------

